#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  申請　角色交流繪版主

## 狂飆小狼

申請版面名稱：角色交流繪
　 
因為加入了狼樂園，碰到許多繪圖很厲害的獸友，更因為這個角色交流版，
有機會跟大家繪圖交流，讓我進步很多！
現在想為這個交流版盡一份心！
希望狼王讓我擔任這份版主的工作

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 申請版面名稱：角色交流繪
> 　 
> 因為加入了狼樂園，碰到許多繪圖很厲害的獸友，更因為這個角色交流版，
> 有機會跟大家繪圖交流，讓我進步很多！
> 現在想為這個交流版盡一份心！
> 希望狼王讓我擔任這份版主的工作


狂飆小狼具有專業繪圖技巧跟出圖品質

角色交流繪版一定非常適合狂飆小狼擔任版面管理員的

請即刻上任，並感激您的喜愛狼之樂園。

----------

